# Windows media player won't play dvd - need codec?



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

I recently wiped my hard drive and reinstalled my programs, and now i can't seem to play dvd's in windows media player. It keeps telling me that I don't have a proper codec installed. I didn't have that problem before the wipe. I can play them in roxio media player, but I want to use wmp. Wouldn't xp pro or wmp come with a codec to play dvd's? How was I able to play before? I never downloaded any codec...

thanks!


----------



## xmiktim (Aug 29, 2007)

kaihead said:


> I recently wiped my hard drive and reinstalled my programs, and now i can't seem to play dvd's in windows media player. It keeps telling me that I don't have a proper codec installed. I didn't have that problem before the wipe. I can play them in roxio media player, but I want to use wmp. Wouldn't xp pro or wmp come with a codec to play dvd's? How was I able to play before? I never downloaded any codec...
> 
> thanks!


you can actually play dvd on your windows media player by installing a dvd decoder. and you can play just any video format by downloading additional codecs. no need to pay any amount and no need to pesent any credit card. if you still haven't downloaded the decoder just email me and you can enjoy watching your dvds


----------

